# Giving a presentation tomorrow



## westinn (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to give a presentation tomorrow for school--well, there's the chance that my teacher won't make me if I ask her, but I don't want to not face it.

Any tips? I've gotten to the point now where I'm totally calm right up until the moment I have to present, but once I'm up there I shake, my voice shakes, I say as little as possible. :\


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

I used to get major stage fright also where I would shake like crazy just before and after a presentation. However, out of seeming nowhere it dawned on me that its nothing to be nervous about. I know this may not help much but I cant really explain what swayed my opinion it just sort of clicked over time.

One thing that I did was to not think about the presentation on the day/class of the presentation and just spontaneously get up, do my presentation when called and sit down before I even knew what happened . 

Prepare for it the night before that way you are not rushed and stressed out and can just go to the front of the class and repeat everything. Eventually you want to be adding more and more character to the presentation.

Breathe and talk slowly/normal pace. Your more likely to stumble on your words when you presenting like an auctioneer.

The final thing that I used to always find funny is that I would look out into my peers during my presentation and see all their blank faces where their minds were drifted off into dream land. I came to relise that no one, including me, payed attention to other peoples presentations and roboticly clapped after we heard the voice stop.


----------



## westinn (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't see this until today but my presentation did actually--miraculously--go really well. It kind of just dawned on me too. I mean, I've always known there's nothing to be worried about but this was the first time it sunk in.


----------

